# Wolf Spiders (Lycosidae)



## Tunedbeat (Oct 9, 2007)

Since there are already photo thread for jumpers and such, i couldn't find any for wolf spiders.  So, i thought i should start one.   

I'll start with a few, 
Hogna sp.





Rabid wolf,





Unknown, 






Lets see'em people!


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 10, 2007)

Good God!
the first and third photos are definitely the best I have seen so far of this genus.

May I ask what kind of camera you use? 

BTW, I don't have any wolves, otherwise I would love to share =/


----------



## Johnnyster (Oct 13, 2007)

Some reruns...... just to add to this thread. I'll add some more later. 

*Hogna Carolinensis*






*Hogna Georgicola[/img]






Rabidosa Rabida






H Carolinensis




*


----------



## Tunedbeat (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, really nice!

Some new ones, Rabid mom.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome photos!! I'll never be able to get over at how funny their eyes and carapace are structured. They don't even look spider-like.


----------



## 4tec84 (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow, tunedbeat those are the best spider pics i've ever seen.  :clap:


----------



## Helio (Oct 28, 2007)

My deceased Lycosa erythrognatha


----------



## Cyanea (Nov 17, 2007)

this is my wolf spider and i have absolutely no idea what kind it is







it kind of looks like the one from the post above mine, i think it's really prety


----------



## padkison (Jan 20, 2008)

Hogna georgicola (chocolate brown burrowing forest wolf spider from the eastern US)  females are 1.75-2.0" 


























Rabidosa rabida (grass and brush semi-aboreal from the SE US) 2-2.5" very twitchy












Gladicosa species (forest floor and tree trunks in SE US) 1.25-1.5"

mating





female






Hogna lenta (SE US species) 1.5-1.75"


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Jan 28, 2008)

*Mozart - My H. carolensis*

There is a better picture in my photo thread, but this one is not TOO bad.  I'm learning to use the macro feature on my camera, but I can't hold my hands steady.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 29, 2008)

man, that Hogna carolinensis on your arm is HUGE!
ill make a mental note: buy one


----------



## Erigo (Feb 2, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Unknown,


This is _Pardosa sp_

And the first one i don't think that it is _Hogna sp._ but _Trochosa sp._ (but the coloration and pattern is similar to _Alopecosa sp._ ) because the disposition ocular is different and there are two middle moons on prosoma (this is a peculiarity of _Trochosa sp_.). :razz:


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes I believe Erigo is correct, I would say the first is _Trochosa_ too.

Also Perry I believe the one you have labeled as Gladicosa is R. rabida.  Abdomen pattern is a dead match to R. rabida (albeit a bit faded in appearance), as well as carapace.  Gladicosa patterns are significantly different.


----------



## Johnnyster (Feb 22, 2008)

*Chinese Wolf Spider*







*Thai Wolf Spider*


----------



## padkison (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you have the picture captions mixed up, title is on top of picture.



gunslinger said:


> Also Perry I believe the one you have labeled as Gladicosa is R. rabida.  Abdomen pattern is a dead match to R. rabida (albeit a bit faded in appearance), as well as carapace.  Gladicosa patterns are significantly different.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2008)

Perry, 

I misunderstood how you labelled the pics.  The one you reposted is the one I was saying was R. rabida, I thought it was the one you listed as Gladicosa spp, because the label was beneath the pic.  I think now you meant the mating pics below are Gladicosa, so I was just confused.

You also have R. punctulata down there, I know cuz I got one from you last year  

BTW is Rabidosa still a valid genus or not?  Ubick et al found no defining characteristics and keyed all Rabidosa out as Hogna.  I guess using the strict morphological characters and not coloration or habitat it makes sense, but Rabidosa definitely utilizes different habitats then Hogna and have a clear color pattern that unites them.  Who knows. 

I wish someone would get a Hogna revision done so a good key existed.  :wall:


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 24, 2008)

Perry,

I had how you labelled the pictures confused.  The one you reposted is the picture I was referring to.


----------



## padkison (Mar 5, 2008)

Dead West TX hogna




H. georgicola w/ slings






Hunting the paranoid H. georgicola (this one zipped down its burrow - causing my daughter to vent her frustration)


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you preserve your dead spiders or just toss em?


----------



## padkison (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been tossing them.



gunslinger said:


> Do you preserve your dead spiders or just toss em?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 19, 2008)

H. georgicola


----------



## dtknow (Mar 20, 2008)

What sp. was that deado? Huge!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Mar 20, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Since there are already photo thread for jumpers and such, i couldn't find any for wolf spiders.  So, i thought i should start one.
> 
> I'll start with a few,
> Hogna sp.
> ...


WOW the 3rd one looks like an alien


----------



## Techuser (Mar 21, 2008)

Dont remember if ive posted these before (lycosa erythrognatha)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v2IqG6I5nY


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 21, 2008)

Tech, she is gorgeous! 
What a lovely spider.


----------



## Erigo (Mar 21, 2008)

it's wonderfull.. amazing!!


----------



## Techuser (Mar 21, 2008)

And most of spider keepers around here likes only tarantulas and consider these wolfies lame :? 

more of her












and a male


----------



## padkison (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice pics.  I really like the one with the web tunnel nest.


----------



## Johnnyster (May 29, 2008)

*The Wolves of Mariposa County, California. The first four were found in creek sand. Im guessing pardosa or arctosa ??*


----------



## syndicate (May 29, 2008)

nice shots Johnny!
and tech that lycosa erythrognatha is crazy  
what a cool wolf spider.it looks massive to!just found your flickr btw to.sent you a request.


----------



## RED-LEG (May 30, 2008)

WOW. Great thread. Wish I had a camera like that! My pic is hardly worth posting in comparison. :8o  Does anybody PLEASE:worship:  know what species this is (from Egypt) ?


----------



## orcrist (Jun 6, 2008)

A cute little wolfie with sac photographed at me local creek, probably a Pardosa something.


----------

